# Which Damp Meter



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

I need to buy a Damp Meter. I would be grateful for any recommendations
David


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Protermeter mini is what I use for work, and most of the construction industry, and, I would imagine what dealers use on hab checks.

It just comes down to if your use can justify the £160ish cost.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Dealers seem to favour the Protimeter Mini, new on aBay for £158 with a 2-year warranty. Pre-owned are fetching nearly £100 on eBay with no warranty.....................mad.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Maplins are more sensible money if you just want to keep an eye on things and do comparison check.

Martin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Maplins works well.
http://www.maplin.co.uk/moisture-meter-220803
Gone up a bit £15 when I bought mine.
Dave p


----------

